# Schwerer Fahrer und Canyon Nerve XC



## LANDOs (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo

nachdem fast unsere ganze Familie regelmäßg mit dem Rad Touren im Sauerlaund unterwegs macht, haben wir nun unser "Faultier" (Bruder) auch dafür begeistern können.
Auch bezogen auf seine 1,80m Größe(Schrittlänge 82 cm) und den massigen 108 kg wird dies wohl einen positiven Effekt haben. Okay, er wird dadaurch nicht Größer werden.

Er ist sich aber unsicher, ob die Canyon Räder das richtige wären bezüglich Stabilität. 

Mein Vater meint das ein Canyon XC6 doch genau das richtige Rad sein könnte. Wir wissen aber nichts über die Stabilität der Komponenten z.B. Rahmen und Laufräder usw....  Er wird damit Waldwege, ein wenig Cross und auch vorsichtig mal leichte Sachen im Bikepark Winterberg ausprobieren, damit er ein besseres Handling bekommt.

Das Canyon XC6 ist ja der Allrounder und ein guter Einstieg für den Anfang. Da jetzt durch dasTour de France Angebot das Rad nochmal 100 Euro günstiger ist, ist damit schon ein großer Anreiz vorhanden. Wie würden aber gerne mal Eure Meinung hören und vielleicht kann man ja einiges dazu lernen. Bei der Canyon-Konfiguration des Rad mittels des *Canyon PPS *hat das System auch nach Eingabe der 108 kg nicht gemeckert und nicht darauf hingewiesen das eventuell zuviel Gewicht vorhanden ist. Desweiteren würde mich interssieren ob die Größe M, auch bezogen auf sein Übergewicht (Bauch) nicht ein wenig zu klein ist?

Wie sieht das Außerdem mit der Garantie aus, wenn die Laufräder oder Rahmen zusammenbrechen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Rahmengröße M sollte korrekt passen, auch mit Bauch. 

Laufräder haben Gewichtsbeschränkungen (für den Fahrer) und die liegt teils bei 90kg! "Leider" hat Canyon meist Sonderanfertigungen und man findet keine Angaben für die Max.-last, weder bei Canyon noch dem Laufradhersteller.
Ich liege allerdings auch etwas über der Max.-last, hatte bisher aber noch keine Probs.

Nerve XC in Verbindung mit dem Körpergewicht (war das netto oder brutto mit Schuhen nach dem Mittagessen?) für Cross könnte zur Überbelastung des Rades führen.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte ein AM besser sein.

Da Ihr im oder am Sauerland wohnt, könnte ein Ausflug zum Testcenter in Heerlen sinnig sein. Probesitzen und 2 Std. testen. Für einen Einsteiger / Wiedereinsteiger ist die leichte Tour (mit gestelltem GPS von Canyon) mehr als ausreichend. Es geht durch Wälder und Berge rund um Heerlen. Siehe http://www.canyon.com/_nl/testcenter_heerlen/zo_werkt_het.html (ist auf Niederländisch, aber man spricht Deutsch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (17. Juli 2011)

Das AM ist auch nicht viel stabiler als das XC, da sich die Rahmen nur geringfügig unterscheiden.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die Rahmen bis 120kg freigegeben.


----------



## LANDOs (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo und danke.

Leider habe ich Infos über Heerlen un den Testpark auf der Seite nur in Holländisch gefunden.  Weiß nämlich nicht, ob man sich in Heerlen vorher telefonisch anmelden muß

Bezüglich der Gewichstbeschränkungen und Belastbarkeit von Rahmen und z.B. Laufrädern wäre es auch super, wenn neben den anderen Beiträgen auch eine Stellungnahme von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter kommen würde.  

Gruß


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,

dem kann geholfen werden:

Reservierung nur per Internet - klicke hier: http://www.canyon.com/_nl/testcenter_heerlen/booking.html
 
Dann lautet die Übersetzung wie folgt:

Uw gegevens (Deine Daten)
 
Geslacht / Geschlecht*                                  Vrouw / Frau                                  Man / Mann 
Lichaams-lengte / Körpergröße* 
Gewicht / Gewicht* 
Binnenbeen lengte / Schrittlänge*
Framemaat berekenen / Rahmengröße berechnen (auf jeden Fall anklicken um Eingaben zu bestätigen - dann erscheinen die verfügbaren Räder dieser Größe)

Oder unten Rahmengröße auswählen (Garne Selecteren), in Eurem Fall kommt M Vorschlag von Canyon.

Nach der oben genannten Bestätigung erscheint eine Liste. Das gewünschte Model aus der Liste wählen und es werden die Termine (Datum / Uhrzeit) des kommenden Wochenendes angezeigt. 
Mittels den Pfeilen am Kalender kann man Woche vorwärts / rückwärts auswählen.                                                                                                                                                  

Aktuell scheint nur ein XC7 und ein Torque Trailflow da zu sein, was Euch zusagen könnte. Zum Testfahren sollte die Ausstattung erstmal egal sein.

Datum und Uhrzeit für die Probefahrt auswählen und auf Reservieren klicken. Dann erfolgen Felder für die Reservierung.

Verdere gegevens / Weitere Angaben

 Pedalen / Pedale ("Eigen" wenn Ihr die mitbringen wollt, sonst Model wählen, was montiert werden soll)
  
 
Parcours (Testparcour = Route mit GPS / Eigen Parcour = eigene Route / weet ik nok niet = weiß nicht)
  
 
Bent u reeds in het bezit van een Canyon fiets? Bist Du im Besitz eines Canyon Fahrrades
                                                                   nee / nein                                                                   ja 
Heeft u reeds een klantnummer? / Hast Du eine Kundennummer
                                                                   nee / nein                                                                   ja

Persoonlijke gegevens / Persönliche Angaben

 Voornaam Vorname* Achternaam / Nachname* Adres /Strasse & Nr.* 
 
 Postcode / Postleitzahl* Woonplaats / Wohnort* Land* 
 E-mail* Telefoonnr.* 
Bericht / Sonstige Angaben

Dann noch Haken bei "                     Ja, ik heb de aansprakelijkheidsverklaring gelezen en accepteer deze" womit man die AGB akzeptiert (keine Weitergabe des Rades, Beschädigungen sofort melden etc.). Das läuft in dem Shop sehr fair ab und man nimmt sich viel Zeit für die Einstellung & Erklärung des Rades.

Bestätigen mit "Reservering verzenden". Man bekommt dann eine Bestätigung per Email - auch auf NL.
Zum Termin 20 EUR, Pedale und Personalausweis(! als Pfand) mitbringen. 20 EUR Leihgebühr werden bei Kauf bei Canyon verrechnet. Es gibt auf Wunsch das GPS mit Route ans Rad und eine Trinkflasche mit Wasser oder Energiedrink.

Das sollte es eigentlich sein. Wenn Fragen oder Hilfe nötig, einfach hier oder per PN melden.


----------



## LANDOs (17. Juli 2011)

Ja super! Eine Probefahrt werden wir in Holland buchen.

Jetzt aber mal ne Frage nebenbei: Wenn das Nerve XC 6 bestellt und eine Abholung in Koblenz vereinbart wird, brauch mein ja keine Bikebox und nicht bezahlen? Desweiteren wird dann das Rad bei der Abholung komplett fahrbereit sein?

Gruß


----------



## sirios (17. Juli 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ja super! Eine Probefahrt werden wir in Holland buchen.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal ne Frage nebenbei: Wenn das Nerve XC 6 bestellt und eine Abholung in Koblenz vereinbart wird, brauch mein ja keine Bikebox und nicht bezahlen? Desweiteren wird dann das Rad bei der Abholung komplett fahrbereit sein?
> 
> Gruß



exakt! Es sei denn man möchte es im Bike Guard abholen, dann ist es aber nicht vormontiert. Der Bike Guard kostet aber nix wenn man die Kiste selber in der Pfalz abholt .


----------



## LANDOs (17. Juli 2011)

Hiho 

Jetzt noch mal eine Frage zu dem Zubehör: Das Canyon Nerve XC 6 hat z.B. keine Pedalen und .....

Habe gesehen, das bei Erwerb eines neuen Bikes das Zubehör günstiger ist. Was sollte man denn sinnvoller Weise als Grundausstattung noch mitbestellen? 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Landos,

alle unsere Rahmen sind bis 120kg Fahrergewicht getestet und freigegeben. Einzig die Empfehlungen  der LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen abweichen. Eine aktuelle Ãbersicht findest du auch hier:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1

Im Falle deines Bruders ist vielleicht ein AM 5.0 interessant. Ggf. sollte als nachtrÃ¤gliche TuningmaÃnahme der Druck in der Stickstoffkammer angehoben werden. Dies kann bei Toxoholics nach unseren Informationen fÃ¼r â¬ 29 durchgefÃ¼hrt werden.

GruÃ Stefan


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Juli 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Was sollte man denn sinnvoller Weise als Grundausstattung noch mitbestellen?
> 
> Gruß und Danke


 
Also Pedale haben sich bei mir nach langen Versuchen ohne zu fahren als sinnvoll erwiesen...

Besten Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (18. Juli 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Landos,
> 
> alle unsere Rahmen sind bis 120kg Fahrergewicht getestet und freigegeben. Einzig die Empfehlungen  der LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen abweichen. Eine aktuelle Ãbersicht findest du auch hier:
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1
> ...



Hallo

und vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Info.

Worauf beruht denn Deine Empfehlung fÃ¼r das AM 5.0. Ist der Rahmen stabiler ausgelegt oder wegen der LaufrÃ¤der? Sind Alex SX 44 stabiler ausgelegt wie die Mavic Crossride?

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Juli 2011)

> Worauf beruht denn Deine Empfehlung für das AM 5.0. Ist der Rahmen stabiler ausgelegt oder wegen der Laufräder? Sind Alex SX 44 stabiler ausgelegt wie die Mavic Crossride?



Sowohl als auch, auch mit ein wenig "Übergewicht", also 108kg auf Laufrädern die für 100kg empfohlen sind kann man den Mavic Laufrädern noch vertrauen. Du hast jedoch auch unter andern Fahrtechnik in Winterberg erwähnt, hier würde ich das AM mit etwas stabilerm Rahmen und Laufrädern empfehlen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## LANDOs (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Super und Danke für die Antwort!!!

Habt Ihr für das Canyon Nerve noch eine Empfehlung für die Pedalen?

Selber haben wir bei unseren Rennrädern immer ein Look System gehabt.

Gibt es so etwas als Kombi-Pedale für das MTB, die man wendenn kann. Eine Seite normal und andere das Look System?

Gru´ß


----------



## Bikebmin (18. Juli 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal ne Frage nebenbei: Wenn das Nerve XC 6 bestellt und eine Abholung in Koblenz vereinbart wird, brauch mein ja keine Bikebox und nicht bezahlen? Desweiteren wird dann das Rad bei der Abholung komplett fahrbereit sein?
> 
> Gruß



Tach,

Warum willst Du unbedingt nach Koblenz fahren? Sprit und Zeit sind teurer als der Versand.
Das Bike kommt bequem per Kurier nach Hause und die Montage bekommt man mit Anleitung und Geschick gut selber hin.

Wg. Pedale solltest Du mal hier im Forum suchen oder Google bemühen. Es gibt da meines Wissens ein "Wendepedal".


----------



## LANDOs (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=239406&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1350389166

was mich aber jetzt wieder vewirrt. Wir haben jetzt die Kalenderwoche 29.

Am Sonntag habe ich geschaut, da war die Verfügbarkeit für das schwarze Canyon XC 6.0 bei KW36. Da habe ich schon ein wenig mit meiner Bestellung überlegt.

Jetzt am Montag und Dienstag war abei der Verfügbarkeit KW 32.

Ich wollte heute morgen meine Bestellung fertig machen und jetzt kommt als Verfügbarkeit für das Canyon XC 6.0 in schwarz KW 38.







Ja, es wäre mal sehr interessant von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter zu hören, was jetzt wirklich zählt und was sich da noch machen läßt.

Aber in KW 38 ist der Sommer doch vorbei und ich war* kann schon auf das 2012 Modell warten*. Sind dann ja auch nur noch 14 Wochen. 


Gruß ausm Ruhrpott


----------



## Bikebmin (20. Juli 2011)

Das kenne ich. Wer zu spät kommt,.....

Ging mir ähnlich. Schwarzer Rahmen war spätabends noch "Sofort lieferbar" und um 8 Uhr am nächsten Morgen "Ausverkauft", also auch kein Liefertermin mehr überhaupt. Bin mit Weiss zufrieden.

Die Verschiebungen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, liegen an der Erreichbarkeit von Verschiffungsterminen ab Herstellerland (kommen wohl aus Thailand???).
Dazu muss ein Container mit den Rahmen fertig am Hafen stehen um verladen zu werden. Sonst Schiff wieder weg und Container steht bis das nächste Containerschiff kommt.
In der Regel fahren die Containerschiffe fast wie die Eisenbahn, d.h. nach Fahrplan.

Anscheinend kann man die Termine in der Produktion nicht halten um einen Container voll zu bekommen - meine Annahme - und hat entsprechend die Buchung von Schiffsraum verschieben müssen.

Ansonsten kann sich ein Liefertermin auch schonmal um ein paar Tage verschieben, weil das Schiff unterwegs schlechtes Wetter hat und nicht so schnell vorwärts kommt.


----------



## LANDOs (19. September 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Landos,
> 
> alle unsere Rahmen sind bis 120kg Fahrergewicht getestet und freigegeben. Einzig die Empfehlungen  der Laufräder können abweichen. Eine aktuelle Übersicht findest du auch hier:
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1
> ...




Hallo
 es ist jetzt ein Canyon AM 6.0 in schwarz Größe M geworden. Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung. Mich würde aber interessieren, was genau die Tuningmaßnahme der Stickstoffkammer beinhalten wird. Wird dabei der Druck etwas angehoben und was hat dies für Auswirkungen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. September 2011)

Der Durchschlagschutz am schluß des Federwegs wird glaube ich angehoben.


----------



## nervy1962 (19. September 2011)

Hi Landos,
also gönn Deinem Bruder das feeling, auf gesunde Art und Weise abzunehmen.
Ging mir genauso. Im Mai ein Nerve AM7.0 bestellt, mein Gewicht damals 107kg und kaum noch Kraft in den Beinen.
Jetzt nach 4Monaten Gewicht (meins) noch 102kg ohne mich ernährungstechnisch zu geiseln, komme fast alle Berge auf der Alb bei uns hoch und den Dämpfer fahr ich jetzt auch nicht mehr am Anschlag, was den Druck angeht.
Das Bike hat noch keinen Schaden, die Laufräder (DT Swiss AM1800) halten immer noch ohne achter und mir gehts zunehmend prächtiger.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, die Bikes halten mehr aus bei artgerechter Nutzung als man denkt, nur sind halt irgendwo technisch Grenzen gesetzt.

Lg

Dirk


----------



## LANDOs (20. September 2011)

Super, genau solche Erfahrungsberichte sind mehr Wert als endlose Verkaufsgespäche im Laden.

Bist Du denn mit der XT-Schaltung zufrieden. Wir haben ja beim Nerve AM 6.0 "nur" eine SRAM X9 und sind schon gespannt was uns erwartet...

GRuzß


----------



## nervy1962 (20. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, das Bike ist top.
Ob nun XT oder X9 ist m.E. so ziemlich wurscht. Funktionieren tun beide super und für uns Freizeit-Abnehm-Diät-Möchtegern-Fahrer allemal.
Ich muß nicht den letzten Hype am Bike haben, nur um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein, daß vom Vor (-vor,-vor)Jahr tut genauso.

lg

Dirk


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. September 2011)

"nur" SRAM X9? Die ist der XT aber mindenstens mal ebenbürtig. Ich bevorzuge die X9 auch weil SRAM einfach viel knackiger schaltet und mir dort noch nie ein Zug gerissen ist. Bei der XT ist das alle paar Wochen vorgekommen. Die Zugklemmung am Schaltwerk halte ich bei der XT für stark verbesserungswürdig. Das kantet meiner Meinung nach zu sehr und die mitgelieferten Züge bei SRAM sind beschichtet, was vielleicht auch ein Grund für längere Haltbarkeit ist.


----------



## LANDOs (27. September 2011)

Hallo

und vielen Dank für die vielen Tips.

Das AM 6.0 für meinen Bruder ist nun heute gekommen. 

Der Selle Italia Shiver ist nicht unbedingt komfortabel???

Wenn ja, was wäre denn für den Breita.... hintern meines Bruder genau das richtige Polster... 


Gruß


----------



## Vincy (27. September 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=124
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=22&supportcenter_articles_id=166&page=1
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24&feature=channel_video_title"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2011)

Hallo

zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen und zwar:

1. Irgendwie sind die Griffe nicht der Bringer

2. Und der Sattel ist auch nicht unbedingt komfortabel: Selle Italia Shiver

Weiß jemand mehr über  sinnvolle Alternativen?


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 169926 (28. September 2011)

dazu muss er seine Ar Sch breite wissen, genauer gesagt von den Sitzhöckern. Und ob er mit Polster fährt oder ohne.

Aus erfahrung sage ich aber, erstmal fahren und wenn es nach 5-6 touren net besser wird kann er sich immer noch nen Sofa drauf bauen. Wenn er lange/ewig/noch nie gefahren ist muss sich der Hintern erst drauf einsetzten.


----------



## Zara Bernard (28. September 2011)

SQ-Lab Sattel kaufen. Kann man beim Fachhändler auch die Breite vermessen lassen.

Als Griffe empfehle ich Ergon zb GS-1.
Beugt gleich eventuellen Schmerzen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (28. September 2011)

Hoi,

meist ist der A.... eines "kräftiger" gebauten Menschen zwar breiter als der von Schmalhans ABER die Sitzknochen sind deshalb nicht unbedingt weiter auseinander.

Bei den meisten Menschen paßt die "Standard"-Sattelbreite.

Der Selle an meinem Rad hat mir anfangs auch Probleme gemacht (Taube Füße, Druckstellen), die ich früher nie kannte. Probefahrt mit einem Sattel von Specialized war dann aber auch nicht besser und ich habe den Sattel erstmal anders eingestellt.

ABER wie schon von anderen gesagt, sollte er erst ein paar Touren damit fahren. Meist gibt sich das mit den Druckstellen dann schon.

Zieht/drückt es im Schritt, den Sattel vorne etwas tiefer stellen. Normal sagt man ja, daß die Sattelfläche horizontal in der Waage sein soll. Beim Fully sackt man aber beim Aufsitzen hinten ab und der Sattel neigt sich nach hinten unten. Ergo bekommt Mann ggfs. unangenehmen Druck auf die Kronjuwelen bzw. den Dammbereich.



LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen und zwar:
> 
> ...


----------



## LANDOs (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja super und vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem "etwas vorn tiefer stellen".

Jetzt hat der gute Junge aber noch ein Problem: Aufgrund seiner Plautze kommt er auf dem AM 6.0 vorn nicht wirklich ermüdungsfrei an die Griffe und versucht zeitweise immer wieder aufrechter zu sitzen.

A) Ist das Canyon  Nerve AM eigentlich so gestreckt von der Sitzposition?

und B) wie kann man den Lenker ca. 3 cm in Richtung Brust des Fahrers bekommen. Kann man dies noch einstellen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und

Gruß


----------



## Zara Bernard (5. Oktober 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ja super und vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem "etwas vorn tiefer stellen".
> 
> Jetzt hat der gute Junge aber noch ein Problem: Aufgrund seiner Plautze kommt er auf dem AM 6.0 vorn nicht wirklich ermüdungsfrei an die Griffe und versucht zeitweise immer wieder aufrechter zu sitzen.
> 
> ...



1. Schon eher.

2. Kürzerer Vorbau.


----------



## LANDOs (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi 

A.) also etwas verstellen kann man nicht?

B.) welches Produkt wäre denn genau richtig und passend für das Canyon AM 6.0?

Danke


----------



## Bikebmin (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
guckt mal, was an dem aktuellen Vorbau (Hersteller, Typ, Länge, Winkel) und Lenker (Hersteller, Rohrdurchmesser) steht.

Über die Daten findet man in der Bucht oder bei Online-/Händlern Alternative Vorbauten, mit denen man die Hände höher und/oder näher bekommt.

Einfach die Serie des Vorbau aufrufen und entsprechend kürzer / höher wählen.


----------



## LANDOs (5. Oktober 2011)

es steht drauf: EASTON EA50 Klemmdurchmesser 31,5 mm, 45in und L10


----------



## Bikebmin (5. Oktober 2011)

5Nm / 45in-lbs vermutlich?

Habe gerade ein Bild gegoogelt und dabei noch gesehen, daß die Vorbaulänger intelligenter Weise in der Rohraufnahme für den Lenker geprägt sein müßte.

Ist aber egal, denn auf der Canyon HP gibt es die Daten 6um Rad zu lesen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2084
Solltet Ihr Euch für alle Fälle mal ausdrucken, so lange sie online sind. Hilft ungemein bei der Bestellung von Ersatzteilen oder Umbauten.

Demnach sollte er 75mm Länge haben und ist somit schon die kürzeste Version bei Easton EA50.

Der Lenker ist 685mm breit und hat 20mm Rise (Erhöhung). Durchmesser ist 31,8mm (muss zum Vorbau passen! Es gibt auch dünnere Lenkerrohre!).

Und nun?

1. Abnehmen!

2. Einige hier empfehlen einen verstellbaren Vorbau. Mußt Du mal bitte die SUFU nutzen. Damit könnte man es probieren.
Man könnte auch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise und Kröpfung zum Körper suchen.

oder 3. Ein Gang zum nächsten Händler in Deiner Nähe oder aber Anruf bei einem Onlineladen oder gar Canyon.

Ich nehme aber an, es ist wie mit dem Sattel. Im Moment erscheint ihm die Sitzposition unbequem sportlich nach vorne geneigt. Und dabei ist die Sitzposition auf dem AM im Vergleich zu einem MR/CC eher ein Hollandrad. 
Daran gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit....oder trennt sich besser von diesem Radtyp Allmountain - behaupte ich einfach mal.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nen XC und am Anfang war mir das auch zu lang. Aber habe mich daran gewöhnt. Wenn er aber wirklich etwas kräftiger ist würde ich auch einen anderen Vorbau kaufen. 

Also landos nimm irgend ein Vorbau für 31,8er klemmung der 45 lang ist. Am besten aus der Bucht oder hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Zum Testen sollte das reichen.

VG

ps: lass das mit dem Verstellbaren Vorbau, die bekommen mit der Zeit Spiel, sind schwer und auch nicht gerade kurz, wegen dem zusätzlichen Gelenk.


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi

also wir haben jetzt drei Sachen für das AM 6.0 gekauft und es ist jetzt super:

*TRUVATIV HUSSELFELT 40mm* *Vorbau*
*DMR Vault Pedale*
*ERGON ergonomische Lenker Griffe GC2-L*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

wir haben noch eine Frage bezüglich der Ausstattung des AM 6.0 von 2011.

Und zwar war ja auf der Canyon Seite für das AM 6.0 genau aufgelistet wie die Aussattung ist/war.

Hat jemand die Ausstattungsliste für das AM 6.0 irgendwie kopiert?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 169926 (14. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst auf der Homepage den Katalog von letztem Jahr Downloaden.

Vg


----------



## LANDOs (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

wir  haben mal eine Frage zu AVID Elixir 3 Bremsen.

Und zwar macht die Hinterrad Bremse ein Geräusch, sodaß im Wald jeder weiß das man da ist. Irgendwie ein Brummgeräusch das von den Belägen auf die Scheibe übertragen wird.

Was kann man da machen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 169926 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bordsuchd benutzen.  Thema eure 1000mal bequatscht.

Wenn die bremse eingefahren ist verzieht sich die scheibe ganz leicht. Einfach den bremssattel neu ausrichten.  Das heißt die zwei schrauben hinten lösen, bremse drücken und langsam und gleichmäßig wieder anziehen.


----------



## LANDOs (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja super, das Problem mit der Bremse habe wir gelöst und jetzt hat er wieder ein Problem. Und zwar quietscht es beim treten der rechten Kurbel.

Habe es selber ausprobiert und es kommt wirklich von der rechten Kurbel.

Gibt es darüber auch schon einen Beitrag,  der auch 1000 mal bekannt sein sollte???

Wir haben ja das CANYON AM 6.0 mit der kompletten X9 Schaltung.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr bei der Pedal Montage die mitgelieferten unterlegscheiben zwischen Pedal und Kurbel gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, daran haben wir gedacht.


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Oktober 2011)

Landos,

Ihr sollt fahren und nicht Probleme lösen! 

U-Scheiben zwischen Kurbel und Pedal? Nie gehört. Wenns so ist, na gut.

Vorweg: Es ist kein Knacken sondern ein Quietschen!?

Was für Pedale hast Du denn dran? Neue? Gebrauchte?

Sind die richtig angezogen, oder dreht da noch was mit?

Tauscht mal die Pedale Eurer Räder aus um zu Prüfen, ob es wirklich an den Pedalen liegt.

Könnte auch vom Tretlager kommen. Dürfte bei dem Alter des Rades aber nicht sein. Wenn nicht schon defekt.

Könnte auch von einem Radlager oder einer (Dreh-)Bewegung an der Schwingenlagerung kommen.

Könnte auch von einer trockenen Kette kommen. Ist die gepflegt / geölt?

Habt Ihr an dem Rad mit Hochdruckreiniger und/oder starken Reinigern oder Sprühölen rumgemacht?


----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Landos,
> 
> Ihr sollt fahren und nicht Probleme lösen!
> 
> ...



Die Scheiben waren dabei und wurden mit der DMR  Vault Pedale verbaut.

Das Quietschen kommt nur beim Treten der rechten Pedale.

Ich hatte selber sowas mal, bei einer alten Shimano 105 Kurbel am Rennrad. Die Kurbel hatte am Vierkant des Tretlagerbolzen damals etwas Spiel. Genauso hört sich das quietschen, qieken an. 
Das Rad wird immer nur mit eoinem sanftem Wasserstrahl gereinigt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2011)

Hier scheint wohl jemand ein ähnliches Problem zu haben???:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538743


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8847769#post8847769

*"Um das Knacken an meinem AM6.0 (SRAM X9) los zu werden, musste ich die  Schrauben, die die Tretlagerachse auf der Antriebsseite fixieren,  minimal nachziehen. War nicht viel, aber seit dem ist Ruhe."

*


----------



## Bikebmin (20. Oktober 2011)

Was denn nun?

Knacken oder Quietschen? 

Welche Schraube*n* auf der Antriebsseite? Da ist doch nur eine, eine ziemlich große Mutter? Guckst Du hier.

Am besten wird sein, Dein Bruder fährt langsam mit dem Rad und Du gehst nebenher und lauscht, wo das knackende Quietschen herkommt. Öl oder Fett dran, Schraubverbindungenen kontrollieren. Fettich!


----------



## LANDOs (2. Mai 2012)

Also bezüglich Reifen finden wir den FAT Albert ganz heftig. Wahrscheinlich ist der Mountain King 2 besser vom Rollwiderstand. Ich bin ja sehr aktiv, aber meiner Meinung verliert man durch den Reifen ganz schön Körner...


----------



## LANDOs (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo

hat jemand schon dieses Tuning des Fox Dämpfers machen lassen?http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544469&highlight=CD-Spindel


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2012)

Oder hat jemand das Tuning selbst gemacht?

Okay hab schon dies gefunden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&highlight=dhx+luftkammer+verkleinern


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

aufgrund der 100 kg Körpergewicht pumpe ich schon den RP2 bis zum Anschlag auf und habe trotzdem einen SAG von ca. 30 %.

Was bringt denn genau eigentlich die Erhöhung des Drucks in der Stickstoffkammer und was bewirkt das Tuning wenn man die Luftkammer mit Kunstoffteilen (Spindel oder Toxoholics Spacer) füllt?

Gruß ausm Ruhrpott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2012)

mehr Progression der Federrate


----------



## Bikebmin (23. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Aufgrund der 100 kg Körpergewicht pumpe ich schon den RP2 bis zum Anschlag auf und habe trotzdem einen SAG von ca. 30 %.
> Gruß ausm Ruhrpott


Hi Problembär, 
definiere bitte "bis zum Anschlag". Wieviel Druck ist das dann?


----------



## LANDOs (24. Oktober 2012)

21 bar


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Oktober 2012)

Hm, das hört sich nach zuviel an.

Wenn Du nicht noch einen Werkzeugkasten ;-) und eine Kiste Bier ;-) mit Dir rumfährst sollten es 14 - 15 bar tun.

Verliert der evtl Druck wenn Du die Pumpe abnimmst? Oder die Pumpe zeigt nicht richtig an?


----------



## LANDOs (25. Oktober 2012)

Nein, glaube ich nicht. Hier haben doch einige ca. 20 bar bei +100 kg Körpergewicht drauf...


----------



## LANDOs (2. März 2013)

Hallo

heute wieder ne kleine Runde durch den Wald gemacht und wieder prompt nen Platten.  

Gibt es etwas pannensichere Schläuche als die normalen Schwalbe Schläuche?

Danke


----------



## LANDOs (2. März 2013)

Möchte als neuen Schlauch den 
*MICHELIN PROTEK MAX*

kaufen.


Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ohne weiteres auf den DT SWiss 1950 von dem Canyon AM 6.0 2011 statt der französischen Ventile auch Autoventil-Schläuche verwenden kann?


Gruß


----------



## schrabbel (3. März 2013)

Dazu musst du wohl das Ventilloch aufbohren, ..würde ich nicht machen.
Wenn du so häufig Reifenschäden hast solltest du dir mal stabilere Reifen
besorgen.

Auf meinem Nerve waren damals Nobby Nick mit denen ich jede zweite
Tour einen Schaden hatte. Habe dann auf Fat Albert gewechselt und 
seitdem habe ich 1-2 mal im Jahr einen Platten.


----------



## Bikebmin (4. März 2013)

Tach Lando,

long time no question. 

Auf meinem MR waren auch leichte Reifen drauf die nach jeder 3. Ausfahrt Löcher hatten.

Kauf Dir die stabilere Version mit besserem Durchstichschutz. Infos dazu einfach via SuFu oder bei Schwalbe / Conti gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (31. August 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Landos,
> 
> alle unsere Rahmen sind bis 120kg Fahrergewicht getestet und freigegeben. Einzig die Empfehlungen  der Laufräder können abweichen. Eine aktuelle Übersicht findest du auch hier:
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1
> ...



Hallo

es wurde ja ein Nerve 6.0 2011 gekauft und das hat den Fox RP 23 Dämpfer. Mittlerweile sind nur noch 95 kg auf der Waage, aber selbst bei 21,5 bar -->300 PSI hat man trotzdem mindestens 30 % SAG. Das war von Anfang an so und dadurch wird selbst bei der PRO Pedal Einstellung beim kräftigen reintreten immer ein Wippen erzeugt was den Vortrieb vermindert. Die Luftkammer wurde schon mit den Kunststoffeinsatz von FOX verkleinert. Das brachte auch keine große Wirkung...
Kann doch nicht sein, das die Dämpfer nur auf 70 kg leichte Männer ausgelegt sind... Das würde ja die Zielgruppe extrem einschränken.

Die Stickstoffkammer wurde von Toxoholicss noch nicht verändert. Hat das eventuell noch einen positiven Effekt?

Was kann man sonst noch machen?

Und wenn nichts mehr geht, welcher Dämpfer stellt ein Optimium im Punkt Einstellung für schwere Fahrer für das Camyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011 dar?

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## LANDOs (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

habe jetzt die Buchsenlager durch die neuen FoX-Lager aus Kunststoff ersetzt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1036/a79893/buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm.html?mfid=300

Fazit: Die passen viel genauer als die Serien Lager aus Aluminium...

Die 2x19,90 Euro haben sich gelohnt!


----------



## LANDOs (15. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11174255#post11174255


----------



## LANDOs (28. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt habe ich das Work Components Angle Set drin und ich muß sagen jetzt bin ich richtig glücklich mit den Nerve AM...
Endlich flacher Lenkwinkel. Fährt sich super und sieht genauso aus.


----------



## LANDOs (21. April 2014)

Hallo

hatte schon aus Versehen an anderer Stelle die Frage gestellt und zwar habe ich an meinem Canyon AM mit Fox Talas 32 festgestellt das, glaube ich, die Gabel verbogen ist.

Es äußert sich dadurch das das Rad gerade läuft, aber der linke Dämpfer etwa 5 mm hinter dem rechten Dämpfer steht. Dadurch bedingt ist der Steuerkopf und auch Lenker dementsprechend nicht genau auf Achse, sondern sitzt leicht schräg.

Weiß jemand, wie man dies richten oder noch einstellen kann?


*Außerdem warum geht das Forum so langsam?*

Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (29. Oktober 2016)

Mittlerweile wurde das Canyon einfach mit einem Bafang BBS 02 ausgestattet. Herrlich damit durch die Wälder zu cruisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

